# What's deal with your rage?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been fishing for 50+ years but have never gone river fishing for steelheads. Since joining OGF, I 've been tempted to start but what's the deal with the rage on this forum? 
Is it something to do with fly fishing, or not being able to suck down a beer while drowning a worm or walking in a stream instead of siitng in a boat but man some of you guys seem to have some serious anger issues.
Please tell me I'm wrong. 
Well I hope all of you the best of luck in catching the steelies of your dreams.. Happy fishing


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

snake, i have read this on other websites. cyber bullies is a good term. good discussions can fall apart after one additional post by someone. i think most posters have the right intentions. i would ignore the raging bulls, myself.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I've noticed the farther north you go the more rage and attitude you get.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Snake,
I fly fish exclusively anymore, after 40+ years of baitcasting & spinning. I see the rage too, & just try to stay out of those posts. Seems like some folks get angry about crowded rivers & folks "encroaching" on their spot. I try to avoid the crowds, & if someone jumps in too close, I'll move...I didn't go fishing to get into a p***in' match, but if I've caught a fish or two & someone else hasn't, I'll get out & give 'em my spot. Heck, it's our passion & I really enjoy sharing good spots, techniques, & extra flies if I have them.
Folks just need to have patience & a sense of sharing. Keep in mind that stream access is not NEARLY what it used to be, so fishermen & women are more concentrated in fewer areas.
Now let's all just enjoy the sport & the outdoors.
BTW, I usually have a cooler with several cold ones & when I'm done fishing or watching my successor catch some, I'm happy to share those too. Hope to see you on the river.
Mike


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My problem?
Been married 17 years...no s%*. 
Never been steelie fishing. I have caught a nice one fishing for shad for bait. It was a heck a fight. I can see why it is addicting.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Steelheaders use steroids, didn't you know that?


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

the problem is.....many more fishermen, same amount of river.....GOD's got to give us more river......LORD HEAR OUR PRAYER


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Snakecharmer even though there seeems to be alot of rage on these type of sites, I haven't yet ran into any on the river(knock on wood). Alot of good people out there sharing info,flies and techniques, dont let a few bad apples,keep you off the water. GOOD LUCK AND HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE THIS SEASON!!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Getting away from those macho, I went # for 100, wooping it up anglers is one of the reasons I fish rivers that don't see many anglers because numbers are low but enjoyment and solitude are many. Try one you'll love it.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> Steelheaders use steroids, didn't you know that?


HAHA nice!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
I hope to give it a try and hopefully see you guys out on the water. I'll be the guy trying everything and hoping to find something that works. Mike - a LaBatt Blue or Molson is the preferrred brand but cold is always good! I'll trade some smokies for a brewski. Let's quit typeing and start fishing. Amen.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

archman said:


> Steelheaders use steroids, didn't you know that?


Shhh. dont tell everyone. lol

But seriously snake, the problem with viewing the forum is the only stuff that sticks out to a viewer that isnt on a lot is the bad stuff. the massive amount of help, info, and just good old fashioned shooting the s#[email protected] just goes unnoticed because it seems normal. Dont let a few people deter u from trying to steelhead fish. Thats what Big Daddy is trying to change on this forum. If your ever up around the rocky shoot me a pm id be glad to try and put u on some fish.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks Guys,
> Let's quit typeing and start fishing. Amen.


Alleluia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I see very little rage on here unless its about people doing things wrong like leaving bait boxes around after fishing. This site is very very helpful for people to learn the how to about fishing and other stuff. I have even got a few good ideas about cooking fish. Guys on here are very helpful. Now lets go fishing


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope,you're not wrong.I've been fishing steel for many yrs all around the grt lks and I've never seen such bad behaviour as I have seen associated w/ steelhead and ,even worse, salmon when they run the streams! I have been threatened w/ guns,fists,had death threats made ON-LINE from a prominent Mi guide,had 1oz sinkers cast at me and rocks thrown while I drifted past in my boat. I can go on for a while more but I think that's enough. Steelhead and salmon fishermen are some of the rudest,most ill-mannered folks I've ever had to deal w/.They tend to be very territorial about the places they fish and frequently act as though they own them.Methodology is another point of contention that they want to bicker over,fly vs spin vs pin etc...I jsut can't be bothered and just go fishing. 
I used to belong to a popular steelhead msg board but quit it for all the nasty bickering that went on..what a bunch of whiny lil be-otches. I generally stay away from this section for that reason and not that this topic was a good one to weigh in on but his observations are not off the mark,TC1


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm Tom and I have rage! ..lol... I have see nall kinds of rage out there on the streams and on the net. The rage comes in different packages. The stream rage comes from the fly guys who are working a drift that they can cover only 45' of it at a time, but the pinner who arrives down stream or up stream and wanst to cover 100' of the drfit from one location. The pinner drifts right through the area your fishing, and acts like he doesnt see you because he drove here like you did . The pinner also bought a lic like you did, so he sees it as his right to do what he/she wishes. I have met some great pinners, but it seems that some pinners that are in the age bracket of 18-30 are the ones that have questionable ethics. Pinners cover water much better than us fly guys, and I have had my arse handed to me plenty of times by my friends who are some of the best pinners on the planet! I dont mind it, but I do mind the ones who zip fish for eggs and leave the carcass the bank. I do have a little issue with the guys/gal pinners/spin fisher ppl who milk fish! It does seem strange to me if you brought it to the river you should carry it out! I live by this philosophy, and dont under stand if you bought it at a bait shop or brought it from home why cant you take it back with you and throw it away? I have seen ppl just throw it on the ground like " hey its not my problem". I use a great tactic, I'll ask the lady or gentleman just as I'm about to pick up there trash "if I see them doing it" excuse me do you know what time it is "and I'll place there trash in a trash bag right in front of them" normally they dont say anything then place the trash bag right back in my backpack! I do have issues with ppl burning spots! I do have issues with ppl trying to land fish they ate there offering with there buttox's! I'm starting the feel heeled typing this!..lol... I'm going to fish NY for three days, and I'm sure I will see it all! For the most part anymore I dont fish around ppl, and I will usually not talk to anyone on the banks of the rivers/creeks unless it looks like they need help! Thats just the way I'm, and looks like we are getting a little bit of more rain. Here is a few web sites to help you guys/gals out enjoy!

http://www.afws.net/

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/

Take care, and be well!

Tom G.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok for those who really want some entertainment. Please read a partial thread I ripped off Fish Erie. 

MackJ, 

This rant is for you. about you complaining, saying anyone not wanting people spot burning is greedy. well my fine friend let me let you in on something I learned and found out first had this week. I was driving along Conneaut Creek in Pa trying to get access. I personaly stopped and asked the landowner for permisstion to fish thier land was told no for this reason because it was abused by to many anglers at one time being thier(notibly 12 cars at same time) and "*POSTED ON FISH ERIE*" now we have anoughter section gone because of *people announcing private property on public forums*. The landowner informed me she had personaly called fish erie and told them in no uncertain terms they were to delete any and all referances to her property or she would be calling a lawyer and starting a lawsuit over this. 
Now if you can not see from this example what *spot burning *can and will do to the fishery well then my friend you are blind.Now I have nothing against you at all just want you to see the real truth. 

posted by eggsac!

I do this only to educate others, and to not make the same mistakes!

Take care!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hehe tom that was post 666 for you, it seems like you brought to much logic for the rage argument, logic just kills arguments tom.
.....so will there be rage this weekend when we fish hell?


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i've found members to be for the most part very helpful....I AM in fact one of those guys that posts whatever i catch, whatever i catch it on and where i catch it from....i have no problem helping out a fellow angler with a little info to catch a few fish. by no stretch of the imagination am i a GREAT fisherman as i usually get :S more than i limit out...i do catch fish, but don't keep all that i catch,(ie. dinks, below limit size and just dont feel like cleaning them).....so alot of times i come home empty handed. 

MY BIGGEST GRIPE is with some of the condescending attitudes, and out right disrespectful tones SOME take towards the less experienced members. it happens time after time, "search button responses", "secret codes", and the belittlement of members who are not in the know, if i want to double post info on different forums in an effort to get MY results to as many ppl as i can, SO WHAT? who or what am i hurting?!?!?....ALOT of you guys forget that at one time, YOU were the guy asking the questions about where to go to catch fish and what were the fish being caught on....so to those SELECT few who feel superior to us less experienced or knowlegeable anglers its , i wouldnt wanna fish with your UPPITY ARSE anyway....AND YOU KNOW WHO I'M SPEAKING TOO, if you don't, check out some of my posts and threads, then you'll know i'm talking to YOU...LOOSE THE SUPERIORITY COMPLEX GUYS....I WILL HELP ANYONE WHO NEEDS IT OR WANTS IT...and i don't care about "burning spots".....WE ALL WANNA CATCH FISH and have fun...sorry if i offended anyone, but i had to get this off of my chest.....AFTER ALL, this is a friendly forum, RIGHT?!?!?


----------



## blvdbog (Oct 19, 2008)

ok well i just started to post on this site a few weeks ago and i have learned alot but i have to say in till i read this something occured to me YOUR RIGHT about the rage yesterday round 7 in the morning i am fishing at a spot i always start at in the rock and there is a guy in the river in his waders walking and talking on the phone mind you me and him are the only ones here and he actually starts complaining to his buddy about me hording his spot and i was purposly casting the opposite direction so i would not even bother him so i know the rage and honestly i wanted to talk to the guy cause he reallly looked like he knew what he was doing and for the guy that said the farther north the more rage is absolutly postively true thats y i go so early i thought i would be avoiding these individuels but nope they are out there to ruin everyones day


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah the arrogance on the river is something else and I just can&#8217;t seem to put a finger on it, let me explain. 

For example, I fish for steelies in the river from time to time and I love river fishing and been doing it all my life but would never call myself a &#8220;steelhead fisherman&#8221; like I am a walleye fisherman. When I hit the river I hardly &#8220;look&#8221; the part, I don&#8217;t wear river fishing clothes and I don&#8217;t have all the fancy gadgets hanging from my clothes and I get weird looks like I don&#8217;t belong? What is up with that? 

I come walking up the river smoke hanging out of my mouth with a buddy, wearing a Ranger boats hat, all my tackle is in a ziplock bag, dressed like a hillbilly, come through laughing about something funny with a buddy or whatever and I get these looks like What are you doing here or look at this butthole? 

Although I hardly look the part and I&#8217;m not a top notch steelie fisherman what&#8217;s with all the dumb looks of arrogance? I&#8217;m down at the river enjoying the fishing, the comradely, the scenery, the sound of flowing water, the hunt for chrome and the nature just as much as the so called elitist but why does one guy think he has the right to even stand there and look at me like I don&#8217;t belong....it downright ticks me off and I&#8217;d love to know why this arrogance exists while on the river steelhead fishing. I don't get this look while smallie fishin in the middle of summer. 

Is there a secret steelhead club that you have to join or something...I gotta be missing something here. 

Anyone care to share any thoughts?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Anyone care to share any thoughts?


Probably because your fishing with an 8 ft. trolling rod with a SG27-LCW reel and using a #5 colorado blade worm harness (pink panties in color of course) ! J/K - LOL ! Sorry I missed you guys this weekend I know I missed a great time !


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Kevin , where's the photo of the Steely you ripped the gills out, and the chrome was covered with blood?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

true2plue said:


> Kevin , where's the photo of the Steely you ripped the gills out, and the chrome was covered with blood?


Where did you walleye fisherman come from? I post in here and the walleye fisherman Hi-Jack the post 

That happened on the lake during a steelhead/walleye tourney...not my fault pal


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I completely know what your talking about K gone. While I almost exclusively fish rivers I would never judge someone by how they look. I'm a young kid so me and my buddies always get shot looks and dirty glances like we dont know what we are doing because were laughing and having a good time. I think its hilarious when people come down and are too arrogant to say hi, hows it going or answer the same simple question. Then they shake their heads like its a fluke that we catch fish and they dont. The fish dont see my backwards hat and a smoke in my mouth or ur thousand dollar vest, they see the presentation lol Sorry for the rant but im due for a good one every now and then. But if you ever see me out there be sure to say hey.. after all everyone's out there for the same reason. Good luck to all, let it rain and tight lines.

And by no means to i look down on people with nice gear or anything, i wasn't stereotyping, ive met hundreds of guys that look the part that are awesome people, helpful, and a good time to be around.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

AnthHol said:


> I completely know what your talking about K gone. While I almost exclusively fish rivers I would never judge someone by how they look. I'm a young kid so me and my buddies always get shot looks and dirty glances like we dont know what we are doing because were laughing and having a good time. I think its hilarious when people come down and are too arrogant to say hi, hows it going or answer the same simple question. Then they shake their heads like its a fluke that we catch fish and they dont. The fish dont see my backwards hat and a smoke in my mouth or ur thousand dollar vest, they see the presentation lol Sorry for the rant but im due for a good one every now and then. But if you ever see me out there be sure to say hey.. after all everyone's out there for the same reason. Good luck to all, let it rain and tight lines.
> 
> And by no means to i look down on people with nice gear or anything, i wasn't stereotyping, ive met hundreds of guys that look the part that are awesome people, helpful, and a good time to be around.


LOL!
I'm an ol' (almost 62 yrs old) fly fisherman who wears the vest, lanyard, et al.....Does that mean I know what I'm doing?...H*ll NO! It just means I need (or THINK I need) all the stuff I carry. If I knew what I was doing for steelies, I'd carry a lot less, like I do for gills.
You are right...you can't "judge a book by it's cover"...I just wish everyone realized it & enjoyed folks for what they ARE, not for what some THINK they should be or look like.
If I see you on stream, I'll say hi & wish you luck. I'll be the chubby ol' graybeard flailin' away with the long rod!
Mike


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

ohiotuber said:


> LOL!
> I'm an ol' (almost 62 yrs old) fly fisherman who wears the vest, lanyard, et al.....Does that mean I know what I'm doing?...H*ll NO! It just means I need (or THINK I need) all the stuff I carry. If I knew what I was doing for steelies, I'd carry a lot less, like I do for gills.
> You are right...you can't "judge a book by it's cover"...I just wish everyone realized it & enjoyed folks for what they ARE, not for what some THINK they should be or look like.
> If I see you on stream, I'll say hi & wish you luck. I'll be the chubby ol' graybeard flailin' away with the long rod!
> Mike


HAH i know what you mean. I'm sure you could teach me a thing or two on the fly rod tho im still getting the hang of it. and its so true, a guy I know consistently catches more fish then anyone i see on the river and you would never guess by looking at him, also one of the nicest, friendliest guys you'll ever meet.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

The looks can be quite amazing~~~~ try going to the river wearing a pair of rotted ten year old rubber waders that you tired to patch the night before with some leftover houshold caulking  Of course they were leakers and the trash bag over my foot wasn't helping the cuase any either. 

I hooked into the only fish I saw anyone tangle with that day AND got yelled at by a coupple yuppity super catalouge page dressed fishermen for moving around too much.~~~~I qiped back at them telling them to try standing still in 35 degree water with a cold wet leg!! These two kind fellows were fishing 75 yards upstream of me and I hooked into the fish in the area they had recently moved from.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I keep my rage in the basement and feed it cat food and broken dreams...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

The Steelheader's Motto... "Take My Spot And I Will Take Out Your Knees...." haha. thats what I have come to learn. I learned everything I know so far from ohio fishing forums and fly fishing forums. I will help anyone that needs help. I might not tell you my fav spot to fish but I will answer anything other than that. most places to fish for steel are on the odnr page anyways.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Reading these stories of river jerks and tightly wound "experts" is quite enjoyable because I've seen these people and how they are. I wish more people out there were like you guys. We should all meet up one day and "take the river back". Kill em with kindness I was always taught. LMAO when I read the garbage bag foot, caulk wader story.....Look for me, I will be the guy who is always stumbling and tangling flyline around my boots. I love to chat with fellow anglers.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

My father and I call the uppity folks L.L. ******* - I was reminded of that when I saw the post from boss302 about the catalogue page fishermen. I will forever stand by my theory that the only way to conquer the rudeness, arrogance of others is to kill 'em with kindness (and sarcasm). Quick wit beats a quick temper any day.

The "rage" you guys speak of is the reason I haven't allowed myself to get into steelhead fishing. I prefer the success I've had for smallmouth on the Cuyahoga of late - no crowds, no a-holes, pleasent scenery, and a peaceful time away from the every day.

I do agree, however, with the folks who are against burning spots. A helpful hint doesn't need to come with GPS coordinates. After all, part of the fun on the river (and by no means am I experienced on it), is the rewarding feeling of finding a hole on your own.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I agree, I ran into a guy on the rocky last year, looking like the Orvis man himself, he was a centerpin guy and he looked at me and didn't say a word but had the "look" on his face....So I walked up to him and showed some humility that I didn't know much about pinning and proceeded to ask him some questions about it and once I showed humility he immediatly opened up a little bit and we had a great conversation, I told him I'm friends with Craig at Erie and he also knows Craig very well, we shared a good conversation and we walked away saying good luck see ya at erie outfitters or on the river one day.

I thought about our exchange and how it could have went if I hadn't sparked up a conversation with him and thought see wasn't so bad, some guys just need to check there pride at the door and put some effort into it and the world can be yours. 

I try to mingle with everyone I run into on the river or most often at the ramp. I get the look from people when I have my boat with me when I'm all jazzed up in walleye gear but I don't want guys looking at me like I'm the bad guy...we're all fisherman and should all speak the same language...so sometime it just requires a little "Hi how you doing". I've met some pretty awesome people fishing over the years and most of the time I'm the one to walk up to someone and start yapping away, if I don't I'll never talk to or meet anyone. 

So I guess what I'm trying to say is be part of the solution not the problem and good things will come of it.


----------



## blvdbog (Oct 19, 2008)

you know breaking the ice like you said is sometimes good but i tell its true the farther north you go the bigger a$$ you find i love going to the metros and fishing early as possible in the morning but there are some guys out there that are total a"s and they ruin it and you know what the thing about burnin spots ok so dont post the spot on here in the forum but you could at least pm it to some people who just simply dont kno i am a young guy only 25 and have no clue about one of these supposed hot spots its all public ground and really your gonna tell me that a spot is yours really all that is the old guy that does go out just to get drunk or get away from beating his wife there is no point for this rubbish and you know spot burning its freakin fish really? you wanna wine like a bunch of babies over some freakin fish then go buy a boat sail in the middle of lake erie leave the throttle on full and do us all a favor and jump out and let the boat take off you self centered hipacrit and also spot burning your gonna tell me this secret spot you got 100 other peopledont know of it really its pathetic i go to fish for fun i like talking to everyone its how i learn so screw you the guy that talks about spot burnin go fish at edge water and tell some one down there that this is your spot i hope you get th snot kicked out of ya ok so im done now sorry for the ranting but this is a subject that only a few know what im talking about and i know not many people agree with me but we are all adults y cant we all act like it ne one wana hit the rock up tomoro for some spot burnin let me know


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I don't think the guys that talk of spot burning or whatever guys are calling it are really talking about the Rock, It's all public the whole way up. I fish the Rock the most because I'm so close to it but I don't think there is one spot in the whole river that is unfished one day or another.

I think guys that don't want people giving spots away are trying to say to new guys, go out and do some leg work for yourself and find some new holes which I find no problem with that's one of the best parts of river fishing is the walking and exploring. Before the internet this is how guys find cool secluded spots to bang fish. I know I have done plenty of this on the Chagrin, Grand, Rocky and Cuyahoga and who knows how many hard to find ponds. 

Heck there are even maps that some guy made that lay out the groundwork for you, and the ODNR publishes maps as well. All you need is a map and two feet and you will find yourself as many spots as you want, so instead of jumping on OGF and complaining go get yourself a map and hit the river. 

The problem with the internet is that guys want to be spoon fed....what's the point of that, IMO that takes all the fun out of it. I'd rather get info on technique than a spot, as a fisherman it's your's and my duty to go out and find fish, alot of times catching the is the easy part both on the river and on the lake. 

By the way there are arse's everywhere, that is one thing that will never be solved but like I said before...be part of the solution not the problem.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> I agree, I ran into a guy on the rocky last year, looking like the Orvis man himself, he was a centerpin guy and he looked at me and didn't say a word but had the "look" on his face....So I walked up to him and showed some humility that I didn't know much about pinning and proceeded to ask him some questions about it and once I showed humility he immediatly opened up a little bit and we had a great conversation, I told him I'm friends with Craig at Erie and he also knows Craig very well, we shared a good conversation and we walked away saying good luck see ya at erie outfitters or on the river one day.



was it Mepps you saw??? lol. haha


----------

